# D-BOL   (methandienone)



## AZZMAN (Apr 15, 2006)

Can someone plz give me some advice,i'm gonna start a d-bol only cycle soon,now i know i need to take clomid,nolvadex, after i have stopped using the d-bol,could someone suggest whats right & whats wrong with what i'm about to start???or suggest a method i should do in order to get the best results.i'm 23 and never taken any steroids before,and dont like the idea of injecting.i was thinking of doing a 4 week cycle at 20mg a day???  AR


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 15, 2006)

Dbol only is the worst cycle you could do. How long have you been training for?


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 15, 2006)

grow some cahoon,as and study up about roids wait till foreman and tough get here,,,,your in big trouble son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 15, 2006)

AZZMAN said:
			
		

> Can someone plz give me some advice,i'm gonna start a d-bol only cycle soon,now i know i need to take clomid,nolvadex, after i have stopped using the d-bol,could someone suggest whats right & whats wrong with what i'm about to start???or suggest a method i should do in order to get the best results.i'm 23 and never taken any steroids before,and dont like the idea of injecting.i was thinking of doing a 4 week cycle at 20mg a day??? AR


What a sissy. If you would have taken the time and done a little research, you would know that what ever you gain fron just D-bol only, you will lose within a month after finishing it. waste of time and money dummy.


----------



## AZZMAN (Apr 15, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> Dbol only is the worst cycle you could do. How long have you been training for?


   about 4 months,i'm shaping up alittle,but feel i need to use so i can really fill out,i've never been big but feel this is the only way,i try to eat the right foods and have my protein shakes.cheers for the reply


----------



## AZZMAN (Apr 15, 2006)

is there no way i can keep the gains on this cycle,and the muscle you gain will that be lost?coz you do lose the water you have gained after the cycle.also i'm only 5'7" and 10st11lbs (150lbs)


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 15, 2006)

For a first cycle, you need to look into test enthante. Run it for 10 weeks. Thats what most people use for a first cycle. Dbol itself wont produce anything that great. In fact somebody on the forum showed me a picture of his dbol only cycle when he first started, and he looked like he did when he started. I dont want to seem like an asshole, but if your afraid of an injection, you have no business using steroids. Do some research for test e. Thats your way to go.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 15, 2006)

Also 4 months of training isn't anything. You should train atleast 6 years naturally before considering using steroids.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2006)

Troll


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2006)

You need to learn how to eat first. My brother is shorter and weighs more than you and he is no kind of big.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hit up the diet section.


----------



## GFR (Apr 15, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> Dbol only is the worst cycle you could do. *How long have you been training for?*





			
				AZZMAN said:
			
		

> about* 4 months*,i'm shaping up alittle,but feel i need to use so i can really fill out,i've never been big but feel this is the only way,i try to eat the right foods and have my protein shakes.cheers for the reply





Fucking loser


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 16, 2006)

Seriously...you have only been training for 4 months and you think that you need steroids?  And you think that steroids are the only way that you are going to get big?  It sounds like you have yet to discover how to really lift and eat.


----------



## dougie004 (Sep 22, 2009)

*methan*

I have been training for a while and am thinking of starting a cycle of methandienone, can any body point me down the right path please!!!


----------



## SupremoT (Sep 22, 2009)

what should he take dbol with


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 22, 2009)

SupremoT said:


> what should he take dbol with



Water.


----------



## SupremoT (Sep 22, 2009)

hard to find a good forum these days. all loaded with keyboard warriors who tries to be smart asses. sigh.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 22, 2009)

SupremoT said:


> hard to find a good forum these days. all loaded with keyboard warriors who tries to be smart asses. sigh.



There are a lot more lazy trolls out there that think AAS will turn them into monsters overnight than "keyboard warriors".  And 99% do no homework on the subject what so ever.  They want all the answered handed to them on a silver plate.  

Anyway, dbol cycles alone are a thing of the past...like in the 70s.  We now know a lot more than we did then, so you don't see many people taking dbol only cycles.  The ONLY time I see someone take a short dbol cycle is right before a show/contest to show a little more bloat.

Dbol can be used to both bulk and cut, but you will see more using it to bulk with.  There are better alternatives than dbol when looking to cut, anavar for example.

/V


----------



## Shadowcam (Sep 22, 2009)

4 months!

Dbol only cycle!

5'7 150 lbs!


----------



## ubergroover (Sep 30, 2009)

A friend of mine did that cycle. After he came off, we did not see him at the gym for 5 weeks. He said after, that he felt like crap, did not even want to look at a weight, and lost all the gains almost overnight. He said the depression was worst of all, did not know if it was over wasting his hard earned dollars or not......


----------



## allison447 (Feb 11, 2011)

*???*



Tough Old Man said:


> What a sissy. If you would have taken the time and done a little research, you would know that what ever you gain fron just D-bol only, you will lose within a month after finishing it. waste of time and money dummy.



research, huh?  Hey coolguy - what do you think he is doing by asking you guys.   How about a little knowledge and save the arrogance for your diary?  Way to show him how cool you are!


----------



## Hendog (Feb 11, 2011)

I dont think you should embark on a life of steroids if you aren't willing to do injections.  But that's just one man's opinion.  What do I know??? 

Test needs to be your friend.  And its all you should take for your first cycle.  Then add Dbol for your second cycle and see how you like it.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 11, 2011)

allison447 said:


> research, huh?  Hey coolguy - what do you think he is doing by asking you guys.   How about a little knowledge and save the arrogance for your diary?  Way to show him how cool you are!



This thread is 2 years old...


----------



## Hendog (Feb 11, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> This thread is 2 years old...



hahaha, 2 years?  Great math!  Try almost 5...

That is funny though.  I didn't realize that when I gave the guy advice.  Wonder how is Dbol only cycle went?


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 11, 2011)

Hendog said:


> hahaha, 2 years?  Great math!  Try almost 5...
> 
> That is funny though.  I didn't realize that when I gave the guy advice.  Wonder how is Dbol only cycle went?



Last post was in 09, makes 2 years. Smartass.


----------



## Hendog (Feb 11, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Last post was in 09, makes 2 years. Smartass.



hahahaha...

No offense intended man.




The OP asked his question 5 years ago however.  Someone may have been silly enough to resurrect it 3 years later but I think you knew what I meant.  And the guy you were talking to was quoting someone from 5 years ago.







Great avatar.  Your woman?


----------

